# Lake Houston Alligator 9/5/10



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

*Lake Houston Alligator 9/5/10* 
Say hello to my little friend! My eight-year-old boy spotted this on our way into Brim Cove. We were on full plain entering the cove, I'm paying close attention for stumps and expecting that distinct shallow water pucker and my boy yells out, "Dad, a dead alligator!" We stop and turn around to find this outstanding example of a species I've always been in awe of-fresh as if it died just a few minutes before we showed-up. Just yesterday I was sharing with a friend how I was looking forward to the Anahuac Gator Fest to get a picture of me standing next to an alligator and how I wanted to see what one felt like. This fella had no signs of trauma what-so-ever. We called the Lake Patrol in case they needed to measure or photograph it. They showed-up I think to make sure I wasn't a poacher or a crack-head. We let it lie to provide buzzard food, thus completing the circle of life we are all so familar with. Sure am curious what killed it though. Neat little guy he was and I'm gonna scratch this one off my bucket list!

I must say, my Wife is a sick puppy! She wanted me to run past Skier's Cove and throw it in the water at the beach. You know, where all the swimmers hang-out! She said we could clock how fast it'd take for them to get back in their boats!
Attached Images


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*no pics....*


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

this is across from ski cove... and by the way he loves the smell of chicken liver and will come aboard welcomed or not. there are alot of gators on the lake.... just saying!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's Lake Houston allright, can't believe I used to eat fish out of that nasty ars water. Sad that most of Houston proper citizens drinl that chit!


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

*More Gators*

I am fascinated by gators. In my time on Livingston, I have seen only one good size gator below the dam, a very small one near my boat dock ( probably forced out of a creek by something bigger) and one in Cape Royale. This clip from a someone in Poticaw Bayou, La. will get your attention.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

When i was a kid in the 60s, my Grandpaw would take me fishing at lake Houston, and we would fish from the bank, we would catch perch, crappie, and catfish. Every now and then some one would come in with some big catfish they caught on trotlines, they would be any were from 50 lb to 60 lb. The water in the lake was clear and green, yes i said clear and green, lake Houston was a nice lake back then, there were not that many houses on the lake, or that many people. The water in lake Houston looks like it does now because of uncontroled sand mining on the upper end of the San Jacinto river, all the sand from the mining has run of into the lake, and made the lake what it is today, a mud hole. It is a shame, If you could have seen it in the 60s, you would be amazed how nice the water looked. I still am amazed that it still produces the amount of fish that it does, it has not been stocked with fish in years, TPW has given up on the lake since the city of Houston has taken over, and the city only cares how much water they can get out of it and how much money they can get for fines, given to boaters and fisherman. If any one has old pics. of lake houston I wish they would post some.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

tbone2374 said:


> That's Lake Houston allright, can't believe I used to eat fish out of that nasty ars water. Sad that most of Houston proper citizens drinl that chit!


yes it is,, but it's not always that murky sense they put the filter systems in the lake. actually get pretty clear. I always fish the wind blown side. this gator had the same Idea, we both were on fish on a flat in 20plus mph wind. Not lake travis or canyon for sure but a lot clearer than it use to be. just curious what lake do you fish and do you eat fish out of galveston bay?


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

waterspout said:


> yes it is,, but it's not always that murky sense they put the filter systems in the lake. actually get pretty clear. I always fish the wind blown side. this gator had the same Idea, we both were on fish on a flat in 20plus mph wind. Not lake travis or canyon for sure but a lot clearer than it use to be. just curious what lake do you fish and do you eat fish out of galveston bay?


Excellent point indeed! There is NO fish consumption bad on ANY fish north of the **** on Lake Houston! And it gets pretty clear and blue/green regularly. Pregnant woman, elderly and small children can eat fish out of my home lake year round rather than "no more than eight ounces per month."


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

FISHROADIE said:


> When i was a kid in the 60s, my Grandpaw would take me fishing at lake Houston, and we would fish from the bank, we would catch perch, crappie, and catfish. Every now and then some one would come in with some big catfish they caught on trotlines, they would be any were from 50 lb to 60 lb. The water in the lake was clear and green, yes i said clear and green, lake Houston was a nice lake back then, there were not that many houses on the lake, or that many people. The water in lake Houston looks like it does now because of uncontroled sand mining on the upper end of the San Jacinto river, all the sand from the mining has run of into the lake, and made the lake what it is today, a mud hole. It is a shame, If you could have seen it in the 60s, you would be amazed how nice the water looked. I still am amazed that it still produces the amount of fish that it does, it has not been stocked with fish in years, TPW has given up on the lake since the city of Houston has taken over, and the city only cares how much water they can get out of it and how much money they can get for fines, given to boaters and fisherman. If any one has old pics. of lake houston I wish they would post some.


This is March of '61! It was always muddy...unless we had a drought...then it was stagnant!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

a smoother day helps that water. My son threw me out and made me ride with a bud. So I gave him this boat.:spineyes:

Sunset on the lake.

Son found one of my jugs flagging so he helped himself to my fish.

and a bunch of buckets full of Lake H crappie. lol don't ask me what happened( I don't know)


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

waterspout said:


> and a bunch of buckets full of Lake H crappie. lol don't ask me what happened( I don't know)


Spigot...take the dragonfly lenses out of your glasses!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Spigot...take the dragonfly lenses out of your glasses!


 that's what you call double vision! lmao! :spineyes:


----------



## kountryfolkz (May 24, 2010)

Choot it Choot!!! lol


----------

